# 100 Festplatten-Tipps - PC Games Hardware 03/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 100 Festplatten-Tipps - PC Games Hardware 03/2009


----------



## Bestia (28. Januar 2009)

Habe grade mal das mit dem AHCI gemacht. Hat funktioniert mit Vista64 
Vielen Dank


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (28. Januar 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> Habe grade mal das mit dem AHCI gemacht. Hat funktioniert mit Vista64
> Vielen Dank


hast du das mit dem angegeben webcode geändert? ich wollte auch mal übersetzten.....bin bis jetzt noch nicht dazu gekommen....


----------



## Daito (28. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus forumdeluxx, wie man von IDE auf AHCI umstellen kann, ohne die Windows-Reperatur zur Hilfe zu nehmen.
Vielleicht hilft's dem Einen oder Anderen:

" Einfach den Treiber im Gerätemanager ersetzen ist nicht möglich und wenn doch, dann folgt prompt der Bluesreeen beim nächsten Rechnerstart. 
Einfach AHCI im Bios aktivieren geht auch nicht, denn hier könnte XP bzw. Vista seinen Dienst beim Start wiederum mit einem Bluescreen quittieren. 
Das Problem tritt auf, wenn der AHCI-Treiber in XP bzw. Vista deaktiviert ist. Überprüfen und aktivieren kann man diesen Treiiber nur in der Registry unter folgendem Schlüssel und Wert.

Start > Ausführen > regedit > Enter
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > System > CurrentControlSet > Services > Msahci
Im rechten Fenster doppelklick auf Start und den Wert 4 auf 0 ändern.

Wenn nicht vorhanden, dann die entsprechenden Schlüssel und Werte erstellen.

Ladet hier den Intel® Matrix Storage Manager für XP und Vista herunter und entpacke diesen. z.B. C:\Temp\iata82_enu.exe -a -a . 
In dem Ordner C:\Programme\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\winall\Driver befindet sich dann eine Datei IaStor.sys. 
Diese kopierst du nach C:\Windows\System32\drivers.

Jetzt den PC neu starten, im Bios auf AHCI umstellen und dann die Treiber einbinden oder dieses von XP machen lassen. 
Neustart ist danach unbedingt erforderlich. 
Jetzt laufen die SATA Festplatten und die optischen SATA Laufwerke im AHCI.

Wer SATA DVD Brenner besitzt und diese nicht richtig erkannt werden oder keine leeren Rohlinge mehr erkennen, der sollte wieder auf IDE umstellen."


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (28. Januar 2009)

tja das betrifft dann wohl die INTEL boards......


----------



## Marechal (28. Januar 2009)

Tipps zum Kaputtoptimieren haben wir doch alle gern:

"  Generell abzuraten ist von "Fsutil Behavior Set Disable8dot3 1". Damit wird kein 8.3-Dateiname mehr für jede angelegte Datei generiert. Theoretisch kann man auf 8.3-Dateinamen verzichten, wenn man keine Rechner mit MS-DOS oder Windows 3.x im Netzwerk hat und Anwender keine 16-Bit-Applikationen nutzen.

 Allerdings gibt es einige Tools, die unbedingt den 8.3-Namen einer Datei brauchen, um einwandfrei zu arbeiten. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Performancegewinn durch das Abschalten von 8.3-Dateinamen sehr gering ist, verzichtet man besser darauf. Das Aufspüren von Fehlern, die durch nicht vorhandene 8.3-Dateinamen entstehen, ist sehr mühselig."


Jaja...


----------



## Marechal (28. Januar 2009)

Und bitte nach dem Umstellen auf AHCI mit HD Tune den Fortschritt prüfen - man wird erstaunt feststellen, dass die Platten weniger Leistung bringen.


----------



## ickemir (28. Januar 2009)

ehm ... hat jemand zufaellig ein nForce 680i board und kann mir sagen wo ich da den AHCI mode anmache ... denn irgendwie gibts dass da nicht


----------



## Hayab (28. Januar 2009)

Ich wuerde die Festplatte nicht auf dem AHCI modus wechsel.

Native Command Queuing ? Wikipedia



> Durch die durch NCQ hervorgerufenen Verzögerungen ist es aber auch möglich, dass dieses Verfahren zu schlechteren Zugriffszeiten bei einigen Anwendungen führen kann. Das Phänomen kann bei Spielen und sequentiellen Lesevorgängen auftreten.



Hotplug ist fuer server relevant, damit man die festplatte beim laufenden betrieb tauschen kann


----------



## mad-onion (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe den Webcode mal ausprobiert und bin der Anleitung gefolgt.
Bei mir stand in der Registry der Wert von "msahci" bis zum Eingriff 0x000000004 (4) (ob die Nullen die richtige Anzahl haben weiss ich nicht mehr) 
Habe jetzt gerade HDtune laufen und werde danach mal im Bios umstellen.
Interessanter Weise meldet mir HDtune unter "infos" dass meine Platte 
Maxtor STM3250310AS kein AAM unterstützt, genauso wenig wie APM, Interface Power Management und Power up in Standby... 
Die andere Platte Samsung HD080HJ unterstützt zumindest noch AAM und Interface power management.
Die Maxtor wird jetzt noch von Hd tune 2.55 so bewertet:
Transfer rate
Min. 37,6MB Max. 87,9MB Average74,0MB pro Sekunde.
Access time 16.2 ms Burst rate 102,3MB/sec CPU usage 5.4%
Nachtrag die Samsung vor dem Start:
HD Tune: SAMSUNG HD080HJ Benchmark

Transfer Rate Minimum : 31.6 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Maximum : 59.4 MB/sec
Transfer Rate Average : 48.5 MB/sec
Access Time           : 13.8 ms
Burst Rate            : 124.6 MB/sec
CPU Usage             : 3.6%

Dann wollen wir mal sehen, was nach dem neu hochfahren geschieht...bis gleich.


----------



## mad-onion (28. Januar 2009)

Tja, was soll ich sagen?! 
Bei mir ist die Einstellung direkt im Datenträgerbereich.
Gewählt werden können die Optionen Raid/IDE/AHCI.
Standarmässig stand es auf IDE, Raid kommt nicht in Frage und nach der Übernahme der Einstellung auf AHCI kriege ich trotz der Anleitung unter dem angegebenen Webcode einen schönen netten "Bluescreen" unter Vista Ultimate 32 Bit.
Andere Bioseinstellungen wurden nicht verändert.

Also dann eben kein AHCI... pffff...


----------



## Kone (28. Januar 2009)

nix mehr mit hochfahren oder was? ^^ xD


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> PC Games Hardware 03/2009 erscheint am 4. Februar 2009.


 
wie soll man das beurteilen wenn man dieses Magazin noch nicht hat ? 




> Tipp 47: NTFS entlasten
> NTFS bietet einige selten benötigte Funktionen, die eher bremsen: Mit dem Befehl "fsutil behavior set disable8dot3 1" über die Kommandozeile deaktivieren Sie die Erstellung zusätzlicher Dateinamen im 8.3-Format, die nur DOS braucht. "fsutil behavior set disablelast*access 1" deaktiviert die nur selten interessante Speicherung des letzten Zugriffs auf eine Datei.



*davor kann ich nur waren , das zu Deaktivieren weil : 
hin und wieder greifen einige Setup Routinen noch auf Dos Routinen zu , die 
bei XP und Vista simuliert werden im OS .
wer jetzt nicht weis was eine Setup Routinen ist ? 
Das ist der Installier, also eine Art Software Hilfs Programm  das  Programme , 
Treiber und  Games auf dem PC installiert !

*


----------



## Marechal (29. Januar 2009)

Die Sache mit dem Chipsettreiber von Intel ist zumindest für Vista nicht gut - da müssen noch in der Registry Treiberwerte geändert werden.

Ich halte nicht soviel vom "rumbasteln" mit nicht vorgesehenen Intel-Treibern (iastor.sys). Bei Vista kommt der aktualisierte MSAHCI-Treiber mit dem Windowsupdate. Es reicht, in der Registry den Wert in:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci

Rechts den Eintrag Start auf 0 stellen ( den Wert, ob Dezimal oder hexadezimal ist egal.)

Danach hochfahren, und den Controller von IDE auf AHCI (nicht Raid) umstellen.

Falls das System nicht mehr bootet: Zieht Euch auf ne anderen PC die 30-Tage-version von ERD Commander. Damit die Systemwiederherstellung mit einer CD von "Aussen" zurückstellen.

AHCI lohnt nur beim gleichzeitigen Kopieren von vielen Dateien, hier hat das NCQ einen Vorteil, den es ausspielen kann. Ein typisches Spielersystem ist ohne AHCI flotter.

Ich habe solche Fragen ständig (PC-Service) und auch gut durchgetestet.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2009)

Marechal schrieb:


> AHCI lohnt nur beim gleichzeitigen Kopieren von vielen Dateien, hier hat das NCQ einen Vorteil, den es ausspielen kann. Ein typisches Spielersystem ist ohne AHCI flotter.
> 
> Ich habe solche Fragen ständig (PC-Service) und auch gut durchgetestet.



das finde ich allerdings interessant mal nähere Informationen dazu ,
 AHCI  benutzten die meisten unter Vista,
 auch bei mir ist das so eingestellt .. Vor und Nachteile ?


----------



## Marechal (29. Januar 2009)

Der Unterschied ist nicht so gross, dass ich _nur_ deswegen umstellen würde.

Wenn man aber -dies im voraus- ein System erst im IDE-Modus installiert und nachträglich auf AHCI umstellt, hat man den unbestreitbaren Vorteil, dass man die Modi umschalten kann.

Der grosse Nachteil von AHCI ist, dass verschiedene Festplatten-Dienstprogramme, die von BootCD gestartet werden, meist die Funktion versagen. Zudem dauert die Bootzeit mit aktiviertem AHCI um einiges länger - der Controller scannt jedesmal den SATA-Bus. Auch ist die Prozessorlast beim hin-und herkopieren von Dateien unter AHCI etwas höher, was sich beim Spielen durchaus bemerkbar machen kann. 

Hast Du jedoch einen Server, der viele Dateien gleichzeitig kopieren muss, ist in diesem Fall AHCI eindeutig die bessere Wahl, hier überwiegt der durch das intelligente NCQ erzielte Performancevorteil. Zudem kanns Du externe SATA-Festplatten genauso unkompliziert wie USB-Platten während des Betriebes wechseln - was bei Servern wegen der immer häufiger verwendeten Backup-Platten (Kleinere Supermärkte nehmen z.B. gerne Hotswap-Sata) meist wirklich eine Notwendigkeit ist.

Wie gesagt- ich persönlich würde für einen typischen Desktop-PC den nativen Modus bevorzugen. Die Nachteile von AHCi sind einfach zu gross.

Leider ists so, dass nun anscheinend jede PC-Zeitschrift mit ihren "geheimen Tricks" Werbung machen muss. meistens kommt - wie bei dem "8-und-1"- deaktivieren hier in dem Artikel nur eine handfeste System-Instabilität dabei raus, die unter Umständen erst viel später auffällt.

So, nun testet ruhig mal, vergleicht mit Programmen wie Hdtune, kopiert mal ein paar grosse und dann viele kleine Dateien gleichzeitig, Ihr werdet meine Darstellung bestätigt finden.


----------



## amdintel (29. Januar 2009)

Marechal schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nicht so gross, dass ich _nur_ deswegen umstellen würde.
> 
> Der grosse Nachteil von AHCI ist, dass verschiedene Festplatten-Dienstprogramme, die von BootCD gestartet werden, meist die Funktion versagen. Zudem dauert die Bootzeit mit aktiviertem AHCI um einiges länger - der Controller scannt jedesmal den SATA-Bus. Auch ist die Prozessorlast beim hin-und herkopieren von Dateien unter AHCI etwas höher, was sich beim Spielen durchaus bemerkbar machen kann.
> 
> ...



bei  mir ist die CPU Last 1%  kopieren  von Großen Daten , nicht messbar ,  auf einem anderem PC hatte ich zu erst Vista im IDE Modus laufen , bei einer 2. Neu Installation hatte ich an auf AHCi gestellt, 
lt . Leistungs Index  Vista , war danach die HDD etwas schneller.   
bei mir ist aber auf allen PCs Vista hoch  optimiert nach meinen Maßstäben ,  ich habe hier kann man so sagen einen sehr schnellen Zugriff auf Daten Träger , 
das mit dem PC Magazinen  und deren  " teilweise sehr abenteuerlichen"  Windows TUNING Tipps,  tu ich mir heute nicht mehr an, u.a.  ab schalten aller Dienste, was immer gerne 
gesagt wird, das OS braucht aber einige davon z.b 
 da haste schon Recht ... 
 bei mir ist eigentlich der IDE Mod nicht schneller, eher der AHCi  gewesen ,
beim Core PC , wenn man den richtig ausnutzt hat man das schon ab und zu mal,
das mehrere Lese/Schreibzugriffe stattfinden  auf der HDD.


----------



## jadebaer (2. Februar 2009)

Marechal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Allerdings gibt es einige Tools, die unbedingt den 8.3-Namen einer Datei brauchen, um einwandfrei zu arbeiten. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Performancegewinn durch das Abschalten von 8.3-Dateinamen sehr gering ist, verzichtet man besser darauf. Das Aufspüren von Fehlern, die durch nicht vorhandene 8.3-Dateinamen entstehen, ist sehr mühselig."
> 
> ...



Wenn man es denn nun schon ausprobiert hat, sollte es mit

fsutil behavior set enable8dot3 1

(vollständig) rückgängig zu machen sein?


----------



## kmf (3. Februar 2009)

JeeBo schrieb:


> Also leistungsmäßig macht sich der AHCI.Modus schon bemerkbar. Spezielle beim Windowsboot (da holt man das wieder raus, was der Controller beim POST mehr braucht) und auch beim Kopieren und Laden von Spielen
> Nur hab ich eine Treiberinstabilität (BSOD), nachdem ich schon einiges versucht hatte, hab ich vor einer Woche AHCI wieder aus gestellt, bis jetzt war's stabil, aber mal warten ob's das wirklich war.


Hab unterm AHCI auch eine sporadische Rechnerinstabilität (XP-Rechner: Gigabyte P35T-DQ6/Bios F6, 4GiB DDR3-1600, C2D E8500@4,3GHz), der mit meinen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln irgendwie nicht beizukommen war. Auch unübertaktet kam es zu den sproradischen Abstürzen. Was hab ich nicht alles versucht!

Nach Umstellung auf IDE bisher null Abstürze. 

Während beim Vista-Rechner der AHCI bisher astrein läuft. (ASUS Maximus/Rampage X48-Bios, 6GiB Ballistix, Xeon X3350@3,6GHz)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Februar 2009)

amdintel schrieb:


> wie soll man das beurteilen wenn man dieses Magazin noch nicht hat ?


Damit ist der Online-Artikel gemeint. Den hast du ja offenbar schon jetzt lesen können.


----------



## Maddin10 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
nach dem ich heute die neue Ausgabe von Pcgh gekauft habe, habe ich mein System gleich mal auf den AHCI-Modus umgestellt. Ich benutze Windows Vista 64 Bit Edition. Ich habe den Treiber in der Regestery aktiviert und im Bios anschließend AHCI eingeschaltet. Alles wunderbar System startet wie zuvor. 
Nur leider habe ich ein gravierendes Problem festgestellt es wurde nur meine Systempartion eine Samsung HD501Ij erkannt (500gb Platte). 
Meine zweite Platte eine Samsung HD103UJ (1Tb) wurde nicht erkannt.
System runtergefahren und zurückgestellt. Dann ging erst ma garnix mehr wieder auf AHCI gestellt und das System bootet wieder und erkannte schließlich uahc meine 1Tb Platte nur leider hat er sie nur erkannt. Er fordert mich nun auf das ich die Platte formatieren soll, was ich nicht will ich würde die Daten gerne irgend wie behalten. 
Im Moment arbeite ich wieder im IDE-Modus was auch nichts ändert.
Kann mir wer vielleicht helfen wie ich meine Daten Retten kann?

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

Hängen beide Platten am gleichen Controller?
Im Notfall sind Tipp83 und 85 ein Ansatz.


----------



## Maddin10 (5. Februar 2009)

Was heißt Controller?  Also was genau meinst du mit "an unterschiedlichen Controllern hängen" und wie kann ich das herrausfinden ? Ich hab nun mal das Programm aus Tipp 85( Testdisk) gestartet. Es konnte mir ein bischen was wiederherstellen aber nicht wirklich viel. Vielleich 200 Dateien, die meisten davon Unwichtig.

Edit:
Die 1 Tb Platte wird unter Testdisk nur als eine 33 Mb große Platte angegeben. Und ich kann auch nichts anderes auswählen außer meien Funktionierende 500gb Platte....

Weiterinfos von testdisk.
Warning:Bad ending head(CHS and LBA don't match)
und das sagt es auch noch.
http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntox8.jpg
Ich wäre überaus dankbar wenn mir wer helfen kann.

Danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2009)

Mit "Controller" meine ich die Festplatten-Controller auf dem Mainboard. Viele Boards verfügen über mehrere und wenn du das gesamte System auf AHCI umstellst, aber einige Festplatten an Controllern hängen, die noch im IDE Modus laufen (weil du nur den ersten umgestellt hast), könnte das Probleme geben.

Mit Testdisk hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Erfahrung (ich selbst nutze r-studio, aber das gibts leider nicht umsonst), für mich sieht die Meldung so aus, als wäre Testdisk darauf angewiesen, dass Windows die Festplatte richtig erkennt und sie im IDE Modus läuft.
Wenn ersterer wiederhergestellt ist, fällt mir auch nur der LBA48 Verweis ein - wobei Vista da eigentlich unkritisch sein soll. Vielleicht hilft ein Treiberupdate für den Controller oder die Tipps für 2000/XP (OS Notes - CGSecurity)
Solange die Platte falsch erkannt wird, dürfte es jedenfalls schwer sein, was runterzuholen.


----------



## Maddin10 (6. Februar 2009)

Die 500gb Platte hängt am Sata Controller. Die 1 Tb hatte ich zum Zeitpunkt des Umstellens am Gsata Controller hängen. Hab es nun aber auch am Sata Controller hängen.
Als Mainboard verwende ich übrigens ein Gigabyte DS3R


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2009)

Also beide Platten am Intel Controller und eine wird richtig erkannt, die andere nicht? 
Sind die Einstellungen im Bios für beide Platten gleich? Werden sie beim POST richtig erkannt? (nicht dass du z.B. im Vorraus manuelle Eingaben für verschiedene SATA-Ports gemacht hast)
Hast du ein anderes (Betriebs)system zur Verfügung? (z.B. auch Knoppix von der Heft-DVD bootbar)


----------



## Maddin10 (6. Februar 2009)

Hab die Platte grad ma an das System meines Bruders gehängt leider auch mit Vista 64. DAS ergebnis war das er die Platte als eine 32 Mb große Raw Partion anerkannte die Windows aber auch Foramtieren will.
Interessant finde ichd as der Chache der Platte ebefalls 32 Mb beträgt.

Ich habe im Bios auch wieder Default settings geladen aber nix das komisch irgend wie...


----------



## Maddin10 (6. Februar 2009)

So ich hab ein Bios Update durchgeführt. Hat nichts gebracht...

In R-Studio habe ich meine Festplatte nun irgend wie erkannt aber nicht so wirklich wenn ich die Partion 1 Scanne erscheint meine 900 Gb in roter Schrift. Der Name ist Recognized1.
Hier ein Screen:
ImageShack - Image Hosting :: unbenanntld7.jpg
Hab grad auch ma im bios nachgeschut...
Da wird die Platte auch nurnoch so erkannt.....
http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=06022009232jz6.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2009)

Maddin10 schrieb:


> So ich hab ein Bios Update durchgeführt. Hat nichts gebracht...
> 
> In R-Studio habe ich meine Festplatte nun irgend wie erkannt aber nicht so wirklich wenn ich die Partion 1 Scanne erscheint meine 900 Gb in roter Schrift. Der Name ist Recognized1.
> Hier ein Screen:
> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: unbenanntld7.jpg



Partition in Partition in Partition? strange.
Was passiert, wenn du doppelt auf diesen Eintrag klickst?
Normalerweise sollte er dann die erkannte Partition nach Dateien durchsuchen und die wiederherstellen können.



> Hab grad auch ma im bios nachgeschut...
> Da wird die Platte auch nurnoch so erkannt.....
> ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 06022009232jz6.jpg



Was für Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt es bei den Option, die jetzt auf "Auto" stehen?


----------



## Maddin10 (6. Februar 2009)

Ja habe sie derzeit an den Lilanen Ports aber nur weil ich dachte es bringt was hatte sie am gelben als ich den post gestarte habe etc... also kein port hat da was geändert dran.


----------



## Maddin10 (7. Februar 2009)

Ok die Platte läuft wieder alle Daten wieder da....
Die Lösung: Einmal Ubuntu booten.... Linux hat die Platte direkt erkannt... Und Windows jetzt auch wieder das ist doch ******* so ein akt und die Lösung so easy.....


----------

